# Sandisk cruzer issue



## petecaf (May 19, 2004)

I have a 4gb cruzer thumb drive I labeled as "4gb drive". I also have a printer which I connect via usb when I need to print something. I labeled the printer as "printer". The thumb drive is the J-drive and the printer is the H-drive. The problem is somehow my laptop has confused the two. It calls the printer "4gb drive" and the thumb drive as "printer". Both items function without issue. I just can't rename them.
How do I rename each item? When I right click the icon, then rename the icon it goes back to the wrong name.


----------



## Codiah (Sep 27, 2008)

Sounds like maybe your mount manager is confusing them, have you tried re- setting up the printer to see if that fixes the problem?

I do wan't to point out this is probably not where you want to post this question, you would have better luck if you posted this in the , "Other Software" or "Hardware" section of the site, as this is not a development question... 

Wish you the best with your problem..

-C


----------

